# heelclicker clutch for sportsman 500



## motornutz (Jan 23, 2003)

does anyone here have a heelclicker clutch on a sportsman 500? thinking about getting one. i think they are about 200 or so.


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

I have one installed on my 2003 500HO. No more belt slipping! I do things in hi now that I would have had to shift to low before. You can get it at a discounted price(around $150, or $160) by going through ATV Nation . CLick on the link, enter the forum and go to the Polaris section. Directions on how to obtain one and various feed back from people who have installed it can be found there.

The install was easy. Go to the heelclicker website and look at all the pictures for the install. I went with the factory primary spring and the spring that came with the kit for the secondary. I put a 1.2g weight on the shoulder. The 1.2g weight on the shoulder is the recommended weight for a 500. The 600's and the 700's have a different weight configuration.

Any questions, shoot me an email I will see if I can help you out.

Mike


----------



## motornutz (Jan 23, 2003)

cool...thanks, i think this sound like the clutch for me...do you use the stock belt for it or an aftermarket


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

You will use your stock belt. The kit comes with different primary springs, but best results are had with the original primary spring. With the original primary you get clutch ingagement just above idle. The springs that come with the kit, will give you different rpm engagements of the clutch. The kit also comes with a silver secondary spring. You will want to install this spring. 

The install will take around an hour, depending on one's mechanical ability. It will take two people to put the belt back on when complete.


----------

